# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  Պատերազմական իրավիճակ Իրանի շուրջ

## Tig

Կարծում եմ այս թեման Հայաստանի համար շատ շատ կարևոր է: Այս պատերազմի հետևանքների առաջին ազդեցություն կրողների շարքում նաև մենք ենք լինելու: Չի բացառվում նաև պատերազմի մեջ ներքաշվելու վտանգը, նամանավանդ Ադրբեջանի կողմից:

Հետաքրքիր տեսանյութ է: Որտեղ չնայած ոչինչ չի խոսվում Հայաստանի մասին, բայց շատ հանգամանքներ է բացահայտվում, որոնք մենք պիտի ինկատի ունենանք:

----------

Bruno (27.03.2012), E-la Via (29.03.2012), Malxas (28.03.2012), Ripsim (28.03.2012), Varzor (28.03.2012), Գեա (28.03.2012), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (28.03.2012), Տրիբուն (28.03.2012)

----------


## Malxas

Պատանեկան տարիներին, երբ գողական էինք գնում ու կռիվ անում, այսպիսի մի ոսկե կանոն գոյություն ուներ. Եթե կռիվն անխուսափելի է դու առաջինը խփիր: Անկախ կռվի արդյունքից առաջինը հարվածելու փաստը հետագայում լուրջ կռվան էր դառնում հարվածողի ձեռքին: 
Հիմա, եթե Իրանի համար պատերազմն անխուսափելի է, մի՞ թե ճիշտ չի լինի, որ նա անսպասելի հարվածի, ասենք Իսրայելին, քան սպասի մինչև ամերիկացիները իրենց առավել հարմար պահի պատերազմ սկսեն:

----------


## Varzor

> Պատանեկան տարիներին, երբ գողական էինք գնում ու կռիվ անում, այսպիսի մի ոսկե կանոն գոյություն ուներ. Եթե կռիվն անխուսափելի է դու առաջինը խփիր: Անկախ կռվի արդյունքից առաջինը հարվածելու փաստը հետագայում լուրջ կռվան էր դառնում հարվածողի ձեռքին: 
> Հիմա, եթե Իրանի համար պատերազմն անխուսափելի է, մի՞ թե ճիշտ չի լինի, որ նա անսպասելի հարվածի, ասենք Իսրայելին, քան սպասի մինչև ամերիկացիները իրենց առավել հարմար պահի պատերազմ սկսեն:


Stex 1
Ստեղ էդ վիճակը չի: Պատկերացրու, որ էդ քո ասածի նման դիմացինները սպասում են, որ մեկն ու մեկը առաջինը խփի ու կողից-կշտից լիքը "չեզոքներ" իրենք էլ են խփում:
Իրանի համար միանշանակ անընդունելի է առաջին հարված հասցնելը` պատերազմ սկսելը: Իսրայելին հարված հասցնելով Իրանն ուղղակիորեն իր վրա կըդունի նոիյնիսկ մինչ այդ Իրանի հանդեպ զուսպ տրամադրված երկրներին:
Բանը նրանումն է, որ ԱՄՆ-ը իրանին հարվածելու համար լուրջ ու հիմնավոր, ծանրակշիռ փաստարկ է փնտրում, որը հիմա չունի: Իրանի միջուկային ծրագիրը դեռ հիմնավոր փաստարկ չի` ապացույցներ չունեն, որ Իրանը զենք է սարքում: Նույնիսկ այդ զենքի առկայությունը դեռ քիչ է` Իրաքի վրա արդեն մի անգամ վառվել են: Եթե Իրանն առաջինը հարվածի, ապա միանշանակ հզոր արգումնետ կտա ԱՄՆ-ին, որպեսզի իր ամբողջ ռազմական մեքենայով, ՆԱՏՕ-ի մյուս դաշնակիցների հտ համատեղ Իրանի վրա հարձակվեն:
Առաջին հերթին Իրանին թույլ չեն տա այդպիսի անխելքություն անել ՌՖ-ն ու ՉԺՀ-ն: Առաջինը` իր անմիջակյան ստրատեգիական շահերից ելնելով, իսկ երկրորդը` իր տնտեսական և ստրատեգիական համագործակցության շահերից ելնելով:
Իրանի հետ պատերազմելը նույնպե հեշտ չի:
Ենթադրենք պատերազմը սկսվել է: Ինչպես են պայքարելու Իրանի դեմ: Կա մի քանի եղանակ.
1. Հեռահար հրթիռային հարվածներ
2. Օդային հարվածներ
3. ցամաքային ներխուժում

1-ինի դեմ Իրանը ոչ մի հակազդակ չունի, սական հրթիռային կետային հարվածներով այդպիսի մեծության երկրին ծնկի չես բերի: Նույնիսկ եթե կարողանան հրթիռային հարվածներով ոչնչացնել Իրանի ռազամական ուժի մեծ մասը, ապա դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ Իրանի խորքային տեղակայման հրթիռները կվնասվեն: Ու հենց դրանք էլ առավել մտահոգում են ԱՄՆ-ին:
2. Օդային հարվածների դեմ, տարբեր ռազմագետների գնահատմամբ, Իրանը լիովին ունակ է դիմակայելու` ունի բավականաչափ օդուժ և ՀՕՊ միջոցներ: Բացի այդ որտեղից պիտի իրականացվեն օդային հարվածները?
Իրաքի տարածքից հարմար է, բայց վտանգավոր, քանի որ ՇԱՀԱԲ-4 հրթիռով հանգիստ կարող են վերացնել ԱՄՆ Իրաքյան ռամզակայանները` դեղանքը բաց է, անպաշտպան:
Թուրքիայի տարածքից, Աֆղանստանից, Սաուդյան Արաբիայից ու ծովից: Նույնիսկ օդուժի հսկայական քանակի պարագայում, միևնույն է բավարար քանակություն չի հավաքվու Իրանին կործանիչ հարված հասցնելու համար:
3. Ցամաքային ներխուժումը, ԱՄՆ-ի տակտիկայի համաձայն, կազմում է օպերացիայի վերջնական փուլը: Որքան էլ որ հակառակորդը կոտրված և ոչնչացված է, մինչև հետևակային զինվորը տարածքում կանգնած չլինի` տարածքն անվերահսկելի է, ուստի պատերազմը դեռ շահած չի: Իսկ Իրանը դա շինծու Իրաք չի, մանավանդ էթնիկ կազմը` թասիբ ասածով մի քանի գլուխ գերազանցում են թե իրաքցիներին, թե լիբիացիներին: Դե ռազմական գործոնները էլ չեմ ասում:

Ըստ ինձ.
Իրանին ներկայիս իրավիճակում հարված չի սպառնում: Դեռ նախադրյալներ չկան այդ հարվաճի համար: Դրա համար էլ ԱՄՆ-ը փորձում է քաղաքական-տնտեսական եղանակներով երկրի ներսում կայծեր գցել ու կրակ բորբոքել: Իրանի վիճակը շատ լարված է: Ցանկացած ժողովրդական լայնազանգված ընդվզում, ազգային փոքրամասնության պայքար, նույնիսկ տնտեսական կատակլիզմ հղի են նրանով, որ Իրանը առնվազն կբաժանվի մասերի:
Սակայն պետք չի մոռանալ Ռուսաստանի պես ուժեղ գիշատչի գործոնը, ինչպես նաև Չինաստանի պես հզոր ու խելացի տնտեսագետի գործոնը:
Հենց ԱՄՆ-ի ներսում պատերազմական շուխուռները որոշ ուժերի` ռազմաարդյունաբերողներին, ապահովում են աստղաբաշխական եկամուտներ ու իրենք գիտակցում են, որ ավելի ձեռնտու է շուխուռի վրա մանրից փող աշխատել, քան թե պատերազմի վրա խոշորով աշխատել: Մի խոսքով` հիմա վախտը չի:
Բայց ցավն էլ հենց այն է, որ ցանկացած պարագայում, նույնիսկ հեռավոր ապագայում Իրանին հասված հարվածները անխուսափելիորեն անդրադառնալու են ՀՀ-ի վրա` տնտեսապես, քաղաքականապես, ռազմականապես:
Տնտեսական ազդեցությունը բոլորիս համար ակնհայտ է` ՀՀ-ն ունի բավականին մեծ ապրանքաշրջանառություն Իրանի ցամաքային և օդային ուղիներով: Ընդ որում հիմնական շրջանառությունը ներկրման և տրանզիտի ձևով է լինում: Դե էլ չեմ ասում, որ կզրկվենք երկրորդ գազամուղից:
Քաղաքական ազդեցությունն այնպիսի է, որ ՀՀ-ն ստիպված է լինելու այդ հարցում արտահայտել կոնկրետ դիրքորոշում` կողմ, դեմ: Ձեռնպահի տարբերակը բացառվում է:
Դե ռազմականապես էլ շատ վատ է, երբ հարևանի տանը կռիվ է` կարող են միամիտ մեզ էլ վնասել, էլ չեմ ասում, որ Ադրբեջանը կակտիվանա, փախստականների հոսքն էլ ինքնին վտանգավոր է:

----------

Lion (28.03.2012), Malxas (28.03.2012), Tig (28.03.2012), VisTolog (28.03.2012)

----------


## Malxas

Դե ես էլ առաջինը խփելը այն դեպքում ճիշտ համարեցի, եթե պատերազմը անխուսափելի է:
Իսկ եթե պատերազմ չի սպառնում կարելի է և բավարարվել մկանների ցուցադրումով  :Wink:

----------

Varzor (28.03.2012)

----------


## Lion

Առաջինը խփելու բացասական հետևանքների պահով *Varzor*-ի ասածը միանգամայն ընդունելի է, սակայն.




> 2. Օդային հարվածների դեմ, տարբեր ռազմագետների գնահատմամբ, Իրանը լիովին ունակ է դիմակայելու` ունի բավականաչափ օդուժ և ՀՕՊ միջոցներ: Բացի այդ որտեղից պիտի իրականացվեն օդային հարվածները?


Այ այստեղից սկսած կասկածներ կան - Իրանի օդուժի և ՀՕՊ-ի վիճակը շատ հեռու է ժամանակակից լինելուց և ԱՄՆ-ի կամ Իսրայելի նման զարգացած համակարգերին դիմադրել կարողանալուց: Միայն Իսրայելի օդուժը ծերից ծեր կանցնի Իրանի վրայով,




> Իրաքի տարածքից հարմար է, բայց վտանգավոր, քանի որ ՇԱՀԱԲ-4 հրթիռով հանգիստ կարող են վերացնել ԱՄՆ Իրաքյան ռամզակայանները` դեղանքը բաց է, անպաշտպան:


Էլի կասկածներ - նախ էդ. "Շահաբ"-ները դեռ պետք է հասնեն նպատակին զուտ տեխնիկապես, հետո` դրանք պետք է կարողանան հաղթահարել ամերիկա-իսրայելական գերհզոր ՀՕՊ համակարգերը և ի վերջո, նույնիսկ եթե այս պայմաններում էլ արձակված 100 հրթիռից ասենք 10-ը տեղ հասնեն ու պայթեն... հա ինչ, ասենք մի շենք փլեցին մի տեղ - ինչ?




> 3. Ցամաքային ներխուժումը, ԱՄՆ-ի տակտիկայի համաձայն, կազմում է օպերացիայի վերջնական փուլը: Որքան էլ որ հակառակորդը կոտրված և ոչնչացված է, մինչև հետևակային զինվորը տարածքում կանգնած չլինի` տարածքն անվերահսկելի է, ուստի պատերազմը դեռ շահած չի: Իսկ Իրանը դա շինծու Իրաք չի, մանավանդ էթնիկ կազմը` թասիբ ասածով մի քանի գլուխ գերազանցում են թե իրաքցիներին, թե լիբիացիներին: Դե ռազմական գործոնները էլ չեմ ասում:


Դուխի առումով էլ` մի քիչ կասկածում եմ: Եկեք չմոռանանանք Ատրպատականի թուրքերին ու քրդերին, որոնք ոչ մի ցանկություն չեն ունենա պայքարելու Իրանի համար...

----------

Varzor (28.03.2012), Տրիբուն (28.03.2012)

----------


## aragats

ԱՄՆ-ն կամաց-կամաց այս ռեգիոններից ուզում ա դուրս գա, պատերազմը միայն հրեաներին ա պետք, քանի որ վաղ թե ուշ մնալու են 
արաբական աշխարհի հետ դեմ առ դեմ, դրա համար ցանկանում են ինչքան հնարավոր ա շրջապատի պետություններին թուլացնեն:
Իրանում մոտ քսան միլիոն ադրբեջանցի կոչվածներ կան, որը պատերազմի ժամանակ շատ հզոր գործոն ա Իրանի դեմ, ինչը արեւմուտքը
լավ էլ օգտագործում ա:

----------

Varzor (28.03.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Այ այստեղից սկսած կասկածներ կան - Իրանի օդուժի և ՀՕՊ-ի վիճակը շատ հեռու է ժամանակակից լինելուց և ԱՄՆ-ի կամ Իսրայելի նման զարգացած համակարգերին դիմադրել կարողանալուց: Միայն Իսրայելի օդուժը ծերից ծեր կանցնի Իրանի վրայով,


Եղբայր ես ու դու կարող ենք կասկածել, բայց ես գրել էի ռազմագետնեի կարծիք: Իսրայելի օդուժը իր քանակով համարյա հավասար է ՀՀ-ում տեղակայված օդուժին: Համ էլ հո Իսրայելն իր ամբողջ օդուժով չի հարձակվելու?
Ի դեպ, իմ անձնական ինֆորմացիայից ելնելով ասեմ, որ սխալվում ես, որ Իրանի ՀՕՊ-ը համարում ես ոչ արդիական: Լավ էլ արդիականա է: Քո երկիրը նույնպես իր "լուման" ունի այդ գործում  :Wink: 



> Էլի կասկածներ - նախ էդ. "Շահաբ"-ները դեռ պետք է հասնեն նպատակին զուտ տեխնիկապես, հետո` դրանք պետք է կարողանան հաղթահարել ամերիկա-իսրայելական գերհզոր ՀՕՊ համակարգերը և ի վերջո, նույնիսկ եթե այս պայմաններում էլ արձակված 100 հրթիռից ասենք 10-ը տեղ հասնեն ու պայթեն... հա ինչ, ասենք մի շենք փլեցին մի տեղ - ինչ?


Շահաբ 4 հրթիռները լավ էլ ունակ են հասնելու Իսրայելին` Շահաբ-3-ի թռիչքի երկարույթունը մոտ 1.500կմ է: Շահաբ-4-ը ավելի հեռու է թռչում: բացի դրանցից ունեն նաև Սաջիլ-2-ը, որն էլ արդեն մինչև 2.500կմ շառավղով է խփում (սա 2009թ. տվյալներով):
Հենց սրա համար էլ ԱՄՆ-ն ու Իսրայելը վախենում են միջուկային ծրագրից: Երկուսն էլ փոխկապակցված են` միջուկային զենքի համար պետք են մարտագլխիկներ ու կրող հրթիռ: Այ ճիշտես նկատել` շահաբներն ու սաջիլները չունեն միջուկային մարտագլխիկներ, բայց ունեն այլ, ավելի փոքր հզորության, բայց էլի մասսայական ոչնչացման մարտագլխիկներ` կենսաբանական ու քիմիական: Հենց ԱՄՆ-ի դարդ ու ցավն էլ ենա, որ հանկարծ միջուկային չունենա:



> Դուխի առումով էլ` մի քիչ կասկածում եմ: Եկեք չմոռանանանք Ատրպատականի թուրքերին ու քրդերին, որոնք ոչ մի ցանկություն չեն ունենա պայքարելու Իրանի համար...


Ուրքերի ու քրդերի պահով` համամիտ եմ: Բայց դրանից զուտ իրանցիների դուխը չի պակասում: Բացի այդ էլ արի մի մոռացի, որ կրոնական գործոն էլ կա:
Հո չես ուզում ասել, որ ֆարսերի ազգային դուխը ավելի ցածր է, քան Իրաքի անդեմ ու աներես բնակիչներինից?

----------


## Varzor

> ԱՄՆ-ն կամաց-կամաց այս ռեգիոններից ուզում ա դուրս գա, պատերազմը միայն հրեաներին ա պետք, քանի որ վաղ թե ուշ մնալու են 
> արաբական աշխարհի հետ դեմ առ դեմ, դրա համար ցանկանում են ինչքան հնարավոր ա շրջապատի պետություններին թուլացնեն:
> Իրանում մոտ քսան միլիոն ադրբեջանցի կոչվածներ կան, որը պատերազմի ժամանակ շատ հզոր գործոն ա Իրանի դեմ, ինչը արեւմուտքը
> լավ էլ օգտագործում ա:


Հա, հրեաներին է պետք, ԱՄՆ-ն էլ հրեական ամենամեծ ու հզոր գաղութն է  :Jpit: 
Իրանի նավթային ու ստատեգիական չալաղաջից ԱՄՆ-ը չի հրաժարվի: ձեռը ճար լինի հենց վաղն էլ կխփի Իրանին:
Իսրայելին արաբական աշխարհի դեմ մեն-մենակ չթողելու համար համարյա բոլոր պոտենցյալ վտանգավոր երկրներում խժդժություն ու հեղափոխութոյւն են կազմակերպել: Բա պատահական են անում?
Այ իրանի պարագան այլ է` արաբական աշխարհից դուրս է թե էթնոքաղաքականությամբ և թե կրոնական տեսանկյունից:
Իրանի "ադրբեջանցիները" նախ այդքան շատ չեն, երկրորդն էլ դա ազգ չի: Իրանում կան ազերիներ: Սրանք էթնիկապես այդքան էլ կապ չունեն Ադրբեջանի ոհմակների հետ, բայց դե դրանցից լավն էլ չեն: Իրանական Ադրբեջանում շատ են ուրքերն ու քրդերը: Հենաց առաջիններն են քո ասած 20մլն-ը. Այ սրանք իրոք որ հզոր գործոն են: Բայց նույն ԱՄՆ-ում էլ քիչ չեն իրանցիները: Բացի այդ Իրանին շատ լուրջ աջակցում են Պակիստանը և Աֆղանստանը: Պակիստանն էլ միջուկային երկիր է: Ի դեպ վերջերս Պակիստանը պաշտոնապես հայտարարել է, որ եթե Իրանին խփեն, ապա ինքը միջուկային հարված կհասցի Իսրայելին (չնայած ոնց ա տենց բան անելու` իրա հրթիռները էդքան հեռու չեն խփում, մնում ա միակ տարբերակը` իրանին միջուկային մարտագլխիկներ տա):
Ըստ էության դեռ պտուղը չի հասունացել, մեկ է ԱՄՆ-ը մի օր խփելու է, եթե մինչև այդ իրա գուխը չուտեն հենց իրա տնտեսագետները` հերթական հզոր ճգնաժամային հարվածով:

----------

aragats (28.03.2012)

----------


## հովարս

> ... Իրանի նավթային ու ստատեգիական չալաղաջից ԱՄՆ-ը չի հրաժարվի: ձեռը ճար լինի հենց վաղն էլ կխփի Իրանին:...:


 :Yes: 

1994թ. ին հունական մի հեռուստակայանից Նոստրադամուսի մասին մի վավերագրական ֆիլմ էին ցուցադրել, որտեղ խոսվում էր  նրա տեսիլքների մասին: Այնտեղ ասվում էր , որ պատերազմի բուն պատճառը լինելու է նավթը, նաև ասվեց որ Իրանն է խփելու Ամերիկային՝ ավելի կոնկրետ Նյու Յորքին: Փիլմը ավելի շուտ է նկարահանվել,նման խնդիրներ այն ծամանակ չկայն, բայց ֆիլմից հետո Ամերիկան սկսեց Իրանկ կողքերը գործողություններ ձեռնարկել(իրավիճակին տիրապետելու համար): :Dntknw:  Սա ուղղակի...

----------

Malxas (29.03.2012), Varzor (29.03.2012)

----------


## Lion

*Varzor* ջան, մի անհամեստ հարց տամ - "զուտ իրանցիների դուխ" դու վերջին մի քանի հարյուրամյակում որտեղ ես տեսել? Սկսած Սեֆյաններից, երբ ստեղծվեց քիչ թե շատ ամուր համաիրանյան պետություն, իրենց "դուխ"-ը թուրքալեզու ռազմիկներն են - բուն պարսիկ ռազմիկները ավանդականորեն ցածր են գնահատվել: ՀՕՊ-ի ու օդուժի պահով, ասեմ, կրկնեցի ՀՀ առաջավոր փարձագետներից մեկին, իսկ Իսրայելի օդուժի պահով - ապեր,թ երագնահատում ես, Իսրայելի օդուժը ավելի շատ է, քան ՀՀ և 102-րդ ռազմաբազայի օդուժն իրար հետ վերցրած:

----------

Varzor (29.03.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Շատ բազային համեմատություն ա, առանձնապես վստահելի էլ չի, բայց հետաքրքիր ա: 




Էս մի տեղում էլ Իսրայելը աշխահում 10-րդն ա, ռազմական ուժով: 



Ու ինձ թվում ա աբսուրդ ա Իսրայելի ու Հայաստանի օդուժերը համեմատելը, նույնիսկ ռուսական բազան էլ մեջը: Իսրայելի օդուժը ամենահզորներից ու ժամանակակիցներից մեկն ա: Ոչ մի համեմատություն ռուսական հազար տարվա փդած սալամյոնդների հետ: Ռուսները հիմա սկի իրանց համար հիմա չեն կարում նորմալ ինքնաթիռ արտադրեն:  :Tongue: 

Ըդհանուր առմամբ, եթե Իրանին հարվածեն, ապա Իսրայելը եևի կսկի, ԱՄՆ-ն կողքից դավեսկա կլինի: Ցամաքային ուժեր Իրան ոչ մեկը չի ուղարկի, քանի որ խոսքը գնում ա ահռելի տարածությունների մասին ու դրա համար մարդաքանակ ա պետք: Բայց եթե որոշեն օդային հարվածներ հասցնել, ապա առավելագույնը 30 օրում Իրանը հողին կհավասարեցնեն, իրա ամեն ինչով: 

Մնում ա մենք չմնանք Իրանի փլատակների տակ: 100 միլիոնանոց երկիր ա, որի համար մի 5 միլիոն գաղթականը էս կողմ հաշիվ չի: Բայց խորացեք, 5 միլիոն իրանցի փախստական, դրանց թվում էլ լիքը Իրանի ադրբեջանցի, Հայաստանի սահմանի վրա, կամ սահմանից այս կողմ:

----------

Bruno (28.03.2012), Tig (29.03.2012), Varzor (29.03.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Իրանին խփլու հետևանքները լրիվ ուրիշ կարան լինեն… ստեղ ոչ օդուժի առավելությունը ոչ էլ ցամաքային զորքերն են հարցը… ավելի լուրջ խնդիր կա ստեղ… 

ըստ էության Աֆղանստանն ու Իրաքը արդեն մի հատ մեծ պրոբլեմ են տարածաշրջանի համար իրանց անկայուն ու անկանխատեսելի վիճակով ու եթե մի հատ էլ Իրան դրան գումարես ապա ոչ Իսրայելի օդուժը ոչ էլ ԱՄՆ-ի գերժամանակակից զենքուզրահը ռուսների ֆրանսիացիների ու անգլիացիների հետ միասին բան չեն կարող անել… սա ամենավատ բանն ա որ կարա լինի աշխարհի համար… Իրանի դեստաբիլիզացիան, բացառված ա… ավելի լավ ա միջուկային զենք ունենան քան դեստաբիլիզացվի…

Իրանի դեստաբիլիզացիան անմիջականորեն կազդի Թուրքիայի վրա (քրդական գործոնն ու շատ ուրիշ էթնիկ բազմամարդ խմբավորումներ), Սիրիան մի անգամից կփլուզվի, որ արդեն հազիվ ա ոտի վրա կանգնում… Եգիպտոսը կարա ավելի խառնվի… Պակիստանն ու աֆղանստանը ավելի արագ կդառնան անկառավարելի ու դա կարա միջին ասիա տարածվի, նաև հնդկաստանի սահման կաշմիր, պունջաբ… էս սաղ կարա նաև արաբական թերակղզու վրա տարածվի, որը շատ սերտ կապերով կապված ա արևմտյան ֆինանսական ու տնտեսական համակարգին, արդեն պատկերացնում եք չէ՞ ինչ ա դա նշանակում… 

Էլ կովկասի մասին չեմ էլ ուզում խոսել

----------

Varzor (29.03.2012)

----------


## Lion

Չէ, օդուժի պահը միանշանակա - Իսրայլի օդուժը հավասար քանակությամբ դեպքում լավագույններից մեկն է աշխարհում և ՌԴ օդուժը նրան հակառակորդ չէ, նույնիսկ ԱՄՆ օդուժը հավասար պայմաններում լուրջ խնդիրներ կունենա - հալալա եվրեյներին, ասել եմ ու միշտ կասեմ...  :Think:

----------

Malxas (29.03.2012), Տրիբուն (29.03.2012)

----------


## aragats

> Հա, հրեաներին է պետք, ԱՄՆ-ն էլ հրեական ամենամեծ ու հզոր գաղութն է 
> Իրանի նավթային ու ստատեգիական չալաղաջից ԱՄՆ-ը չի հրաժարվի: ձեռը ճար լինի հենց վաղն էլ կխփի Իրանին:
> Իսրայելին արաբական աշխարհի դեմ մեն-մենակ չթողելու համար համարյա բոլոր պոտենցյալ վտանգավոր երկրներում խժդժություն ու հեղափոխութոյւն են կազմակերպել: Բա պատահական են անում?
> Այ իրանի պարագան այլ է` արաբական աշխարհից դուրս է թե էթնոքաղաքականությամբ և թե կրոնական տեսանկյունից:
> Իրանի "ադրբեջանցիները" նախ այդքան շատ չեն, երկրորդն էլ դա ազգ չի: Իրանում կան ազերիներ: Սրանք էթնիկապես այդքան էլ կապ չունեն Ադրբեջանի ոհմակների հետ, բայց դե դրանցից լավն էլ չեն: Իրանական Ադրբեջանում շատ են ուրքերն ու քրդերը: Հենաց առաջիններն են քո ասած 20մլն-ը. Այ սրանք իրոք որ հզոր գործոն են: Բայց նույն ԱՄՆ-ում էլ քիչ չեն իրանցիները: Բացի այդ Իրանին շատ լուրջ աջակցում են Պակիստանը և Աֆղանստանը: Պակիստանն էլ միջուկային երկիր է: Ի դեպ վերջերս Պակիստանը պաշտոնապես հայտարարել է, որ եթե Իրանին խփեն, ապա ինքը միջուկային հարված կհասցի Իսրայելին (չնայած ոնց ա տենց բան անելու` իրա հրթիռները էդքան հեռու չեն խփում, մնում ա միակ տարբերակը` իրանին միջուկային մարտագլխիկներ տա):
> Ըստ էության դեռ պտուղը չի հասունացել, մեկ է ԱՄՆ-ը մի օր խփելու է, եթե մինչև այդ իրա գուխը չուտեն հենց իրա տնտեսագետները` հերթական հզոր ճգնաժամային հարվածով:


   ԱՄՆ-ն հենց իր հսկայական պարտքերը ուրիշի միջոցներով փակելու համար էլ Իզրայելի հետ կարող ա խփի, եթե ոնց գրել ես, վստահ լինի, չնայած նրա փողի մեծ մասը դուրսն ա, դեֆոլտ եղավ,
աշխարհն ա «քցվելու»... ինքը էլի մնալու ա հզոր միջուկային երկիր... :Think: 
   Մնում ա պարսիկները շուտ միջուկային զենք ստեղծեն, որ պատերազմ չլինի, թե չէ մենք լուրջ պրոբլեմներ կունենանք, չհաշված Իրանի փախստականները, որ կլցվեն մեր շրջափակված երկիրը, 
այդ թոհ ու բոհի մեջ մեր «բարեկամ» ադրբեջանցիներին հաստատ քսի կտան մեր վրա, իսկ դա արդեն... :Think:

----------

Varzor (29.03.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Միջուկային զենքն ուղղակի խաղաքարտ ա Իրանի ձեռը … արևմուտքը դա չի ուզում տեսնել… մի 2 հատ կետային հարվածից էն կողմ չեն գնա որը կարող ա հետաձգի միջուկային զենքի ձեռքբերումը, բայց ոչ ավել… այ եթե ռուսներն ու չինացիներն էլ միանան արևմուտքին կարող ա մի բան լինի

----------

Varzor (29.03.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ, օդուժի պահը միանշանակա - Իսրայլի օդուժը հավասար քանակությամբ դեպքում լավագույններից մեկն է աշխարհում և ՌԴ օդուժը նրան հակառակորդ չէ, նույնիսկ ԱՄՆ օդուժը հավասար պայմաններում լուրջ խնդիրներ կունենա - հալալա եվրեյներին, ասել եմ ու միշտ կասեմ...


Լիոն ՌԴ օդուժը մի հաշվի էլի, ինքը չկա  :LOL: 

Պաշտոնական տվյալներով ՌԴ օդուժում մնացել ա ընդհամենը 16 հատ ТУ 160 ռմբակոծիչ, որոնք դեռ 80-ականների նախագիծ էին: Մնացած բոլոր ռմբակոծիչները կամ շահագործումից արդեն վաղուց հանել են, կամ էլ ինչը որ ամոթու գյորա մնացել ա դեռ 50-60-ականների նախագծերն ու արտադրություններ են: Դու պատմաբան ես էլի էս լորոտի, հաստատ լավ գիտես բոլորիցս թե ռուսաստանի օդուժից տակը ինչ ա մնացել: 

Բանը նրան ա հասել, որ գենշտաբը նույն Իսրայելից անօդաչուներ ա առնում, քանի որ ռուսները իրանք չեն կարում արտարդրեն: Ամոթել ա: Դրանք իրանց երկիրը լրիվ քարուքանդ են արել ու թալանել են: 

Իսկ Իրանին, հազար տոկսոս հարվածելու են, այլ կերպ չի կարա լինի: Ցավոք սրտի: Ու հարվածելու են շատ ջղայն: Նենց են քանդելու, որ Իրանը մի քսան տարի խելքի չի գալու: Հայվանները մի կտոր խելք ունենային, իրանց ձեռով իրանց շիզոֆռենիկ մոլլաներից կազատվեին: Բայց իրանք դա չեն անում, իրանց փոխարեն կանեն ուրիշները: Աշխարհիս օրենքն ա:

Պարսիկներն էլ, մեր ու այլ հին ազգերի պես թսան ժողովուրդ են դառել  :LOL:  Հենց առաջին ամերիկյան ռմբակո*խ*իչներն երևացին, կոլեկտիվ փախուստի են դիմելու:

----------

Rammer (29.03.2012)

----------


## Lion

*Տրիբուն* ջան, "թսանության" պահով երևի ամեն դեպքում քո ոճին հարիր սուր կատակ արեցիր, բայց ասածներիդ մեջ ահագին ճիշտ բաներ կան: Ու Իրանի հիմնական խնդիրը երկրի էթնիկ տարանջատվածությունն է լինելու...

----------


## Varzor

> *Varzor* ջան, մի անհամեստ հարց տամ - "զուտ իրանցիների դուխ" դու վերջին մի քանի հարյուրամյակում որտեղ ես տեսել? Սկսած Սեֆյաններից, երբ ստեղծվեց քիչ թե շատ ամուր համաիրանյան պետություն, իրենց "դուխ"-ը թուրքալեզու ռազմիկներն են - բուն պարսիկ ռազմիկները ավանդականորեն ցածր են գնահատվել: ՀՕՊ-ի ու օդուժի պահով, ասեմ, կրկնեցի ՀՀ առաջավոր փարձագետներից մեկին, իսկ Իսրայելի օդուժի պահով - ապեր,թ երագնահատում ես, Իսրայելի օդուժը ավելի շատ է, քան ՀՀ և 102-րդ ռազմաբազայի օդուժն իրար հետ վերցրած:


Եղբայր, իրանցիների դուխի պահով քո հետ կհամաձայնեմ` վերջին 200 տարում այդքան էլ չեն փայլել: Վերջին դեպքն էլ Իրաքյան պատերազմն էր` խայտառակ եղան:
Օդուժի պահով միգուցե տարբեր աղբյուրների ենք կրկնել: Բայց ՀՕՊ-ի պահով ես ուրիշից չեմ մեջբերում արել: ՈՐ ասում եմ կարգին սարքեր ունեն, ՀՀ-ն էլ քյոմակ ա արել էդ հարցում` հաստատ իմացի, առնվազն տեսել եմ իմ աչքով  :Wink: 
Իսկ Իսայելի օդուժի մասին տվյալները` պաշտոնականից եմ օգտվել:
Իսկ ՀՀ-ում քո կարծիքով որքան ինքնաթիռ կա?  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> 1994թ. ին հունական մի հեռուստակայանից Նոստրադամուսի մասին մի վավերագրական ֆիլմ էին ցուցադրել, որտեղ խոսվում էր  նրա տեսիլքների մասին: Այնտեղ ասվում էր , որ պատերազմի բուն պատճառը լինելու է նավթը, նաև ասվեց որ Իրանն է խփելու Ամերիկային՝ ավելի կոնկրետ Նյու Յորքին: Փիլմը ավելի շուտ է նկարահանվել,նման խնդիրներ այն ծամանակ չկայն, բայց ֆիլմից հետո Ամերիկան սկսեց Իրանկ կողքերը գործողություններ ձեռնարկել(իրավիճակին տիրապետելու համար): Սա ուղղակի...


Ճիշտ ես նկատել օրինաչափությունը:
Դե ես որ փոքր էի, տենց ֆիլմեր էլի եմ տեսել: Էն ժամանակ էլ էլի համարում էին, որ պատերազմի պատճառը նավթն է լինելու, նայց ասվումմ էր որ Իրաքն է խփելու ամերիկային  :LOL: 
Ու մի քանի տարի հետո ԱՄՆ-ը Իրաքին խփեց, ընդ որում սադրանքը Իրաքից եկավ` մտան Քուվեյթ:
Այ հիմա էլ նույն բանն են անում: Մինչև պատերազմ սկսելը հավանական հակառակորդի դեմ ինֆորմացիոն-ագիտացիոն պատերազմ են տանում: Մի քանի տարի հետ միջին շարքային տապոռ ամերիկացին համոզված ա լինելու, որ աշխարհի չարիքի կենտրոնը հենց Իրանն է ու ԱՄՆ-ն ուղակի պարտավոր է Իրանին ճիշտ ուղու վրա դնել: Ավելի լուրջ ռազմագետներն ու վերլուծաբանները ֆուռերով կսկսեն վերլուծել ու բացատրել, թե ինչպիսի վտանգներ է իր մեջ պարունակում Իրանը, թե ինչի համար է անհրաժեշտ անհապաղ հարվածել և այն: Այ հիմա ագիտացիոն` ուղեղ լվալու փուլում ենք:

----------

aragats (29.03.2012), հովարս (30.03.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Ու ինձ թվում ա աբսուրդ ա Իսրայելի ու Հայաստանի օդուժերը համեմատելը, նույնիսկ ռուսական բազան էլ մեջը: Իսրայելի օդուժը ամենահզորներից ու ժամանակակիցներից մեկն ա: Ոչ մի համեմատություն ռուսական հազար տարվա փդած սալամյոնդների հետ: Ռուսները հիմա սկի իրանց համար հիմա չեն կարում նորմալ ինքնաթիռ արտադրեն: 
> 
> Ըդհանուր առմամբ, եթե Իրանին հարվածեն, ապա Իսրայելը եևի կսկի, ԱՄՆ-ն կողքից դավեսկա կլինի: Ցամաքային ուժեր Իրան ոչ մեկը չի ուղարկի, քանի որ խոսքը գնում ա ահռելի տարածությունների մասին ու դրա համար մարդաքանակ ա պետք: Բայց եթե որոշեն օդային հարվածներ հասցնել, ապա առավելագույնը 30 օրում Իրանը հողին կհավասարեցնեն, իրա ամեն ինչով: 
> 
> Մնում ա մենք չմնանք Իրանի փլատակների տակ: 100 միլիոնանոց երկիր ա, որի համար մի 5 միլիոն գաղթականը էս կողմ հաշիվ չի: Բայց խորացեք, 5 միլիոն իրանցի փախստական, դրանց թվում էլ լիքը Իրանի ադրբեջանցի, Հայաստանի սահմանի վրա, կամ սահմանից այս կողմ:


Դե քեզ թվումա, որովհետև մենակ թվերի եք նայում` չեք տեսնում, թե դրա տակ ինչ կա:
Նախ երկու համեմատություններն էլ իրար հակասում են` թվերով ու գնահատականով: մանավանդ, որ միշտ առաջին տեղում ԱՄՆ-ն ա  :LOL: , մանավանդ որ ռուսական բայեգալովկեքի թիվը մի 30%-ով ԱՄՆ-ից ավելա գրած  :LOL: 
Իսկ օդուժի հազարների հասնող թվի մեջ ներառված են ոչ միայն կործանիչներն ու ռմբակոծիչները` զուտ մարտական ավիացիան, այլ այդ թվերում ներառված են ռազմական նպատակներով օգտագործվող բոլոր օդային միջոցները` տրանսպորտային, կապի և հետախուզության ինքնաթիռները, *ուղղաթիռները* , *անօդաչու թռչող սարքերը*: Դրա համար էլ սենց "միանշանակ" բաներ են թվում  :Wink: 
Ու էդ քո ասած "ռուսական հազար տարվա փդած սալամյոնդները" չգիտես ինչի հենց էտալոն են ԱՄՆ-իսրայելական օդուժի նախագծման համար  :Wink:  Հա, ռուսները սեփական երկրի համար էլ լասամյոտ չեն սարքում` էշ չեն: Օդուժը հիմա ռուսաստանին էնքան ա պետք, որքան Հայաստանին միջմայրցամաքային հնթիռները` որ լիներ չէր խանգարի, բայց դե եղած դեպքում էլ ընդամենը դեժուրնի ուժ է: ԱՄՆ-ը դեռ էդքան չիզբուրգեր չի կերել, որ հասնի սովետա-ռուսական ռազմական ավիացիայի մակարդակին: ԻՆքանթիռի մեջ էլեկտրոնիկա ճխտելով ճիշտա թանկ ու "խելոք" ա դառնում, բայց դրանից օդաչուն ա տուպոյանում: Բայց կռվողը սամալյոտը չի չէ, լյոտչիկն ա  :Tongue: 
Իսկ ԱՄՆ-ի ու Իսրայելի պես երկրները դրանք սարքում են փող լափելու ու մեկ էլ իրաքանաման էշ երգրների հետ կռիվ-կռիվ խաղալու համար:

Միանշանակ համամիտ եմ, որ պատերազմի պարագայում քացով չեն կռվելու, այլ իրանց սիրած տակտիկայով` հեռվց պախկված խփելու են, մինչև ՀՕՊ-ն ու օդուժը ոչնչացնեն, հետո օդուժով գեդինն են մաքրելու, որ ամերիկացի տապոռ զինվորը կարողանա զաչիստկեք անի:
Բայց էլի եմ ասում` ջարդեց, փշրեց, բանակը վերացրեց և այլն: Բայց երկիրը գրավելու համար պիտի տարածքում տնգված սալդատ ունենաս: Ուրիշ ձև դեռ չեն հորինել: Այ հենց ստեղա, որ գործերն այդքան էլ հեշտ չի: Իրաքում հաղթած ժամանակ արդեն մի 10 անգամ ավելի շատ զինվոր են կորցրել, քան բուն ռազմական գործողութոյւների ժամանակ:

Փախստականների պահն իրոք որ ահավոր է: Ընդ որու դրանց մեջ շատ հայեր կլինեն, բայց դե էն գորշ գայլերի ծնունդները հեչ տեղին չեն: բայց Ադրբեջանի ու թուրքիայի համար այդ փախստականների հայտնվելը ավելի վտանգավոր է: բարեգամների մոտ կփախնեն չէ? Մեր մոտ չեն կարա` տամոժնյան դավադիտ կանի, ինքնասպան կլինեն  :Jpit:

----------


## Varzor

> Չէ, օդուժի պահը միանշանակա - Իսրայլի օդուժը հավասար քանակությամբ դեպքում լավագույններից մեկն է աշխարհում և ՌԴ օդուժը նրան հակառակորդ չէ, նույնիսկ ԱՄՆ օդուժը հավասար պայմաններում լուրջ խնդիրներ կունենա - հալալա եվրեյներին, ասել եմ ու միշտ կասեմ...


Հա, բա ոնց  :LOL: 
Ընգեր ջան օդուժի դեմ ավեի արդյունավետ է ՀՕՊ-ը, ոչ թե օդուժը: Դե ռոսւական ՀՕՊմ էլ ենթան տուֆտայա ու թույլ, որ հենց մեկն ու մեկին ուզումա իրա տուֆտա զենքերը ծախի Ամերիկուն ու Իսրայելը հետույքները ընենց են ճղում, որ բյուջեի ճեղքվածքը դրա համեմատ ասեղի ծակա:
Լիոն ձյա, էսի քեզ Վարդանան չի, մի խառնի ալիքները: Փղերն էլ օգուտ չեն տալիս, եթե դրանց դեմ պարապած մկներ ես հանում  :Jpit:

----------

aragats (29.03.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Լիոն ՌԴ օդուժը մի հաշվի էլի, ինքը չկա


Պաշտոնական տվյալներով ՌԴ օդուժում մնացել ա ընդհամենը 16 հատ ТУ 160 ռմբակոծիչ, որոնք դեռ 80-ականների նախագիծ էին: Մնացած բոլոր ռմբակոծիչները կամ շահագործումից արդեն վաղուց հանել են, կամ էլ ինչը որ ամոթու գյորա մնացել ա դեռ 50-60-ականների նախագծերն ու արտադրություններ են: [/QUOTE]
Ընգեր նաև փուսական փառապանծ կազակական զորքերը չկա` մնացածներն էլ ցուցահանդեի համար են: Դեռ չես ջոգել, որ հիմա օդուժի դարն արդեն վաղուց է ինչ անցել է:
Հա, չմոռանամ ասել, որ էդ քո ասած 16 հատ Ty-160-ները էնքան առավել էին, որ մինչև հիմա *աշխարհում անալոգը չկա* ռոսւները մի անգամ լավ սաքել են, հիմա էլ ուղղակի մոդերինիզացնում են ու 2010թ-ից արդեն ավելի ահավոր են դառել: Ընգեր ջան դրանցից մենակ մեկը հերիքա, որ Եվրոպայի կեսը ուղարկի նիբելունգների գիրկը: Ամեն մեկի վրա 12 հատ մինչև 3000կմ հեռահարության հրթիռներ են` միջուկային մարտագլխիկներով:
Այ սենց տուֆտա զենքեր են սարքում ռուսները  :LOL: 



> Բանը նրան ա հասել, որ գենշտաբը նույն Իսրայելից անօդաչուներ ա առնում, քանի որ ռուսները իրանք չեն կարում արտարդրեն: Ամոթել ա: Դրանք իրանց երկիրը լրիվ քարուքանդ են արել ու թալանել են:


Է բա ինչի սեփականը անտեղի սարքի? ձեռի հետ գեներալներին որսի ժամանակ օդից նավոդկա տվող ա պետք` իսրայելականներն էլ էժանոտ են  :Jpit:  Շատ շուտ մոռացաք, թե էդ դրանց հետ մեր զեմյակները ինչ արին  :Wink: 



> Պարսիկներն էլ, մեր ու այլ հին ազգերի պես թսան ժողովուրդ են դառել  Հենց առաջին ամերիկյան ռմբակո*խ*իչներն երևացին, կոլեկտիվ փախուստի են դիմելու:


Դե որ չհամաձայնեմ` սուտ կլինի  :Jpit:  Միանշանակ տենցա, կոլեկտիվ փախնելու են դեպի վեր` Թուրքիա ու Անդրկովկաս: Դրա համար էլ Հարավկովկասյան երկաթուղին են խոդի գցում  :Jpit: 

Էդ Բ204 ռմբակոծիչները պրավալ գնացած պրոյեկտ են: Պենտագոնը 200 հատ զակազ էր տվել, մեկ էլ միամիտ իմացան, որ ռուս ալկաշ մարյակները դրանցից 2 հատիկին միամիտ թրխկացրել են  :Jpit: 
Դե ռուսները ներողություն խնդրեցին "Դե ներող կլինեք, ձեր նեվեդիմկեքին չեինք տեսել` միամիտ կպավ"
Ու պարզվեց, որ անտեսանելի ծիտիկն ռուսական ՀՕՊ-ը սեմուշկի պես չրթում ա: Ու քեզ "գաղտնի" ասեմ` իրանցիք էլ ունեն տենց ռադարներ, որ դրանց բռում են: 
Այ ուրիշ հարցա` ռակետներ ունեն, որ դրանց խփեն? Եթե Սաուդյան Արաբիայում գազարն ու բանան են վտանգավոր, Իրանում էլ հրթիռները  :LOL:

----------

հովարս (30.03.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Լավ, Վարզոր ջան, համոզեցիր: Ռուսները ուժեղ են, ու քառասուն տարի առաջ բան-ման էին արտադրում, որ մինչև հիմա անալոգը չունի, իսկ ամերիկացիները ինչ արտադրել են բռակ ա, ու թույլ են: Ու հեսա պարսիկները չերեզ Թել-Ավիվ մտնում են Վաշինգտոն:

----------

Rammer (29.03.2012), Varzor (30.03.2012), Դավիթ (29.03.2012)

----------


## Rammer

> Լավ, Վարզոր ջան, համոզեցիր: Ռուսները ուժեղ են, ու քառասուն տարի առաջ բան-ման էին արտադրում, որ մինչև հիմա անալոգը չունի, իսկ ամերիկացիները ինչ արտադրել են բռակ ա, ու թույլ են: Ու հեսա պարսիկները չերեզ Թել-Ավիվ մտնում են Վաշինգտոն:


Ոնց դու ուրեմն չգիտեիր որ ռուսները գաղտնի քաղաքներ ունեն ռազմական որ մինչև հիմա քարտեզի վրա չկա: Էնքան գաղտնի ա որ ռուսնրեն էլ ման են գալի չեն գտնում: Ռուսները դաժե մենակ կալաշով կարան խբեն ամերիկյան սաղ օդուժը ու ոչ օդ ուժն էլ հետը...ու ընդանարապես ես զարմանում թե էս դեպքում ոնց ա բախներս բերել`մեր հայերիս, որ ռուսը մեր հավատարիմ և նվիրյալ մեծ եղբայրն է, որը պաշտպանում է մեզ հատկապես Թուրքաիայից:

----------

Varzor (30.03.2012), Տրիբուն (29.03.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մի մոռացեք, ամերիկացիները Չաք Նորրիս ունեն:

----------

aragats (29.03.2012), Varzor (30.03.2012), Տրիբուն (29.03.2012)

----------


## Tig

*Իսրայելը կօգտագործի՞ ադրբեջանական բազաները` Իրանի դեմ պատերազմում*
15:16 • 29.03.12

Իսրայելին հնարավորություն է տրվել օգտագործել Ադրբեջանի` Իրանի հետ սահմանի մոտակայքում գտնվող ռազմաբազաները, տեղեկացնում է Foreign Policy ամսագիրը:

Ամսագրում հրապարակված ԱՄՆ դիվանագետներն ու ռազմական հետախուզության պաշտոնյաների ներկայացրած զեկույցի համաձայն` ԱՄՆ պաշտոնյաները մտահոգված են Ադրբեջանում Իսրայելի ռազմական ներգրավվածությունից, քանի որ դա ավելի կբարդացնի ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից իսրայելա-իրանական լարվածության թուլացումը: Ըստ երևույթին այժմ պետք է պատրաստվել պատերազմական սցենարին, որը կներգրավի նաև Կովկասը:

«Մենք հետևում էինք, թե ինչ է անում Իրանը և գնահատում հետևանքները, թե ինչ կարող է լինել Իսրայելի կողմից Իրանին ռազմական հարված հասցնելուց հետո: «Բայց մենք ուրախ չենք դրա համար», - ասել է ԱՄՆ հետախուզության սպան:

Փետրվարին Իսրայելը Ադրբեջանի հետ ստորագրեց 1.6 մլդր դոլարի պայմանագիր և պարտավորվեց զենք և հակահռթիռային համակարգեր մատակարարել Բաքվին: Ըստ ամերիկացի պաշտոնաթող դիվանագետի` դա զայրացրել էր Թուրքիայի վարչապետ Ռեջեփ Թայիփ Էրդողանին, քանի որ Իսրայելը ընդհատել էր Թուրքիային անօդաչու ինքնաթիռներ տրամադրելու մասին պայմանագիրը:

Զեկույցում ասվում է, որ Ադրբեջանական զինված ուժերն ունեն ԽՍՀՄ-ի ժամանակներից մնացած, լքված 4 օդանավակայան, որոնք կարող են Իսրայելի համար հարմար լինել:

«Ես կարծում եմ, որ գրավոր համաձայնագիր չկա, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ իսրայելական օդանավերին կարգելվի անհրաժեշտության դեպքում վայրէջք կատարել Ադրբեջանում: Իսրայելն արդեն երկու տասնամյակ է Ադրբեջանում լուրջ ներգրավվածություն ունի», - ասել է ԱՄՆ նախկին պաշտոնյան, ով տարիներ շարունակ աշխատել է այս տարածաշրջանում:

Պաշտոնական Բաքուն արդեն հասցրել է հերքել այս տեղեկատվությունը: «Իրանը հանդիսանում է Բաքվի մերձավոր հարևանը և մենք պնդում ենք, որ մեր երկրի տարածքը չի կարող օգտագործվել Իրանի դեմ»,- ասել է Ադրբեջանի նախագահական ապարատի հասարակական-քաղաքական հարցերի բաժնի ղեկավար Ալի Հասանովը:

Ինչպես տեղեկացնում է Trend.az-ը, ադրբեջանցի պաշտոնյան ասել է, որ Ադրբեջանի և Իրանի միջև սերտ համագործակցություն կա, իսկ որոշ միջազգային ուժեր և ընդդիմության ներկայացուցիչներ, ինչպես նաև նրանց պատկանող լրատվամիջոցները փորձում են շահարկել Իրանի շուրջ լարվածության առկայությունը:

Tert.am

----------

Varzor (30.03.2012)

----------


## Lion

> Եղբայր, իրանցիների դուխի պահով քո հետ կհամաձայնեմ` վերջին 200 տարում այդքան էլ չեն փայլել: Վերջին դեպքն էլ Իրաքյան պատերազմն էր` խայտառակ եղան:
> Օդուժի պահով միգուցե տարբեր աղբյուրների ենք կրկնել: Բայց ՀՕՊ-ի պահով ես ուրիշից չեմ մեջբերում արել: ՈՐ ասում եմ կարգին սարքեր ունեն, ՀՀ-ն էլ քյոմակ ա արել էդ հարցում` հաստատ իմացի, առնվազն տեսել եմ իմ աչքով 
> Իսկ Իսայելի օդուժի մասին տվյալները` պաշտոնականից եմ օգտվել:
> Իսկ ՀՀ-ում քո կարծիքով որքան ինքնաթիռ կա?


Քիչ, ապեր, ըստ պաշտոնական տվյալների` շատ քիչ ինքնաթիե կա...




> Հա, բա ոնց 
> Ընգեր ջան օդուժի դեմ ավեի արդյունավետ է ՀՕՊ-ը, ոչ թե օդուժը: Դե ռոսւական ՀՕՊմ էլ ենթան տուֆտայա ու թույլ, որ հենց մեկն ու մեկին ուզումա իրա տուֆտա զենքերը ծախի Ամերիկուն ու Իսրայելը հետույքները ընենց են ճղում, որ բյուջեի ճեղքվածքը դրա համեմատ ասեղի ծակա:
> Լիոն ձյա, էսի քեզ Վարդանան չի, մի խառնի ալիքները: Փղերն էլ օգուտ չեն տալիս, եթե դրանց դեմ պարապած մկներ ես հանում


Մի ասա, ապեր, էդ վեճը շատ ջուրա դեռ վերցնելու - ռուսական ռազմական դպրոցը օդուժի դեմ արդյունավետ է համարում հենց ՀՕՊ-ը`, ամերիկյանը` օդուժը: Բայց ոնց զգուշորեն թույլ եմ տալիս ինձ կարծել, ամերիկացիք ավելի ճիշտ են:

----------


## Դավիթ

Ոչ մի մեծ կռիվ էլ չի լինի: Մի երկու շաբաթ լավ կռմբակոծեն և մինչև մյուս հանդիպում:

----------

Varzor (30.03.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

> *Իսրայելը կօգտագործի՞ ադրբեջանական բազաները` Իրանի դեմ պատերազմում*
> 15:16 • 29.03.12
> 
> Իսրայելին հնարավորություն է տրվել օգտագործել Ադրբեջանի` Իրանի հետ սահմանի մոտակայքում գտնվող ռազմաբազաները, տեղեկացնում է Foreign Policy ամսագիրը:
> 
> Ամսագրում հրապարակված ԱՄՆ դիվանագետներն ու ռազմական հետախուզության պաշտոնյաների ներկայացրած զեկույցի համաձայն` ԱՄՆ պաշտոնյաները մտահոգված են Ադրբեջանում Իսրայելի ռազմական ներգրավվածությունից, քանի որ դա ավելի կբարդացնի ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից իսրայելա-իրանական լարվածության թուլացումը: Ըստ երևույթին այժմ պետք է պատրաստվել պատերազմական սցենարին, որը կներգրավի նաև Կովկասը:
> 
> «Մենք հետևում էինք, թե ինչ է անում Իրանը և գնահատում հետևանքները, թե ինչ կարող է լինել Իսրայելի կողմից Իրանին ռազմական հարված հասցնելուց հետո: «Բայց մենք ուրախ չենք դրա համար», - ասել է ԱՄՆ հետախուզության սպան:
> 
> ...



http://www.haaretz.com/news/diplomac...order-1.421562

----------


## հովարս

> Լավ, Վարզոր ջան, համոզեցիր: Ռուսները ուժեղ են, ու քառասուն տարի առաջ բան-ման էին արտադրում, որ մինչև հիմա անալոգը չունի, իսկ ամերիկացիները ինչ արտադրել են բռակ ա, ու թույլ են: Ու հեսա պարսիկները չերեզ Թել-Ավիվ մտնում են Վաշինգտոն:


Վաշինգտոն չէ , Նյու Յորք են մտնելու ու պրյամոյ

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող ստեղ հարցը էն չի թե ով ում կարա կզցնի ու ինչ օդուժ ունի… Աֆղանստանը ոչ օդուժ ունի ոչ էլ բանակ կարգին, ոչ էկոնոմիկա, ոչ էլ իշխանություն, բայց ոչ ռուսները գլուխ հանեցին ոչ էլ ամերիկացիները… բայց ամբողջ շրջանը դեսատբիլիզացված ա… էս ա հարցը… 

350 միլ. անկառավարելի ժողովուրդն ու մոտ Եվրոպայի չափ տարածքն արդեն պատերազմի մասին չի խոսում… ավելի լուրջ ա…

դրա համար էլ կարծում եմ սխալ ա խփելը ու չեն խփի… հենց Իսրայելի համար

----------

Varzor (30.03.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Լավ, Վարզոր ջան, համոզեցիր: Ռուսները ուժեղ են, ու քառասուն տարի առաջ բան-ման էին արտադրում, որ մինչև հիմա անալոգը չունի, իսկ ամերիկացիները ինչ արտադրել են բռակ ա, ու թույլ են: Ու հեսա պարսիկները չերեզ Թել-Ավիվ մտնում են Վաշինգտոն:


Չե, ռուսների ուժեղությունը պարսիկների համար արգումենտ ա այնքանով, որ Իրանի հետույքը մինչև հիմա էդ թույլ, խեղճ ու կրակ, հետամնաց Ռուսաստանն ա պահում: Դե ձեռի հետ էլ միջնադարյան տեխնոլոգիաներով ատոմակայան ա կառուցում Իրանի համար:
Դե ինչ անեն ռուսները` ինչքան կարում են էդքան էլ սարքում են, հո ԱՄՆ-ի ու Իսրայելի պես խելոք չեն?  :LOL: 
Էդ սարկազմին դիմելդ ավելորդ էր: Թվեր ու թվաբանություն, մի քիչ էլ տեսողություն-լսողություն-տրամաբանություն:

Էլի եմ ասում: Չկասկածես, որ հենց վստահ լինեն, որ Իրանին հանգիստ կչրթեն` խփելու են: Նույնիսկ կարող է վստահ են, բայց չեն կարողանում անտեսել թույլ, խեղճ ու կրակ, ԱՄՆ-ից հետո 2-րդ տեղում գտնվող ՌԴ-ին: Դե կուլտուրայի հարց է:  :Jpit: 

Հա, իմացի որ բախտի բերմամբ, թե պատահմամբ ռուսները մեկ-մեկ ընենց բաներ են սարքում (հրեա-հայկական ուղեղների հաշվին  :Wink: ), որ տասնամյակներով ոչ ուրիշներն են կարողանում կրկնել, ոչ էլ իրենք  :LOL: 
Օրինակ` լամպվի սիստեմով միջմայրցամաքային ստրատեգիական հրթիռներ: Թռցնելուղց էլ ձեռով են խոդ տալիս  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ.
Ամերիկացիների լավագույն մարտական ինքնաթիռները` F15, F16 էլ հին ու "բարի" ՄԻԳ-25ից կապիրովկա են արած: Այ տենց փդած բաներ են սարքում ռուսները  :Bad:   :LOL:

----------

Malxas (02.04.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Մի մոռացեք, ամերիկացիները Չաք Նորրիս ունեն:


Մենք էլ Գոռ Վարդանյան ունենք:
Այ իրանցիքի վիճակը բարդ ա` Արաշը Չակին դեմ լրիվ դիակ ա  :LOL:

----------


## Lion

Կարծում եմ, որ Իրանին չխփելու հիմնական պատճառներից մեկն էլ նավթի գներն են...

----------

Malxas (02.04.2012), Vaio (30.03.2012), Varzor (30.03.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Մի ասա, ապեր, էդ վեճը շատ ջուրա դեռ վերցնելու - ռուսական ռազմական դպրոցը օդուժի դեմ արդյունավետ է համարում հենց ՀՕՊ-ը`, ամերիկյանը` օդուժը: Բայց ոնց զգուշորեն թույլ եմ տալիս ինձ կարծել, ամերիկացիք ավելի ճիշտ են:


Դե ռազմական տակտիկայի տեսանկյունից` ճիշտ չես կարծում: Տակտիկան "զգուշորեն" ասում է, որ օդուժը ցամաքային զորքերի դեմ է լավ, իսկ ՀՕՊ-ը օդայինի: Ու ստեղ էլ հենց գնում է մրցավազքը` ով ավելի լավ տեխնոլոգիաներ կկիրառի: Մեկ էլ ով առաջինը կհասցնի հակառակորդին ֆիքսել ու հարվածել` օդուժը, թե ՀՕՊ-ը: Փաստացի ներկայիս ՀՕՊ-ը ավելի շուտ է բռնացնում օդուժին ու հարված հասցնում:
Մի մոռացի, որ ամերիկյան ռազմական դպրոցը երկու արդյունավետ միջոցների միջև նախըտրում է այն, որն ավելի թանկ է` փող աշխատելու ավելի լավ ալիք է: Գաղտնիք ասած չեմ լինի, որ ասեմ օդուժն ավելի թանկ է, քան ՀՕՊ-ը  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Ոչ մի մեծ կռիվ էլ չի լինի: Մի երկու շաբաթ լավ կռմբակոծեն և մինչև մյուս հանդիպում:


Ես էլ եմ տենց կարծում` մի երկու հեռահար հարված թևավոև հրթիռներով ու շատ հնարավոր է Իրանում ներքին խժդժությունների այնպիսի ալիք բարձրանա, որ երկիրը քանդվի:
ՀՀ տեսանկյունից Իրանի ներքին իրավիճակի ցանկացած ապակայունացում ձեռնտու չէ: Մեզ նույնիսկ ավելի ձեռնտու է, որ Տրիբունի ասած "չերեզ Թել-Ավիվ մտնեն Վաշինգտոն"  :Jpit: 
Բայց հետաքրքիր է, թե էս խաղերն ինչքան են տևելու: Իրանցիք էս վերջի 100-ամյակում բավականին բջոտ քաղաքականություն են վարում: Մենակ դրա հաշվին են դեռ ջրի երեսին:

----------


## Tig



----------

Bruno (30.03.2012), Malxas (02.04.2012)

----------


## Tig



----------

Bruno (30.03.2012), Malxas (02.04.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Կարծում եմ, որ Իրանին չխփելու հիմնական պատճառներից մեկն էլ նավթի գներն են...


Լիոն ձյա, կարծում եմ տեղին կլինի, որ մեջբերեմ X ֆորումում քո կողմից կատարված գրառման հղումը, որն էլ իր հերթին «ВЗГЛЯД.РУ» ռեսուրսին է հղված:
Ստեղ նաև տրված է իսրայելական օդուժի հարվածային տեխնիկայի քանակը` 80 հատ F15: Համաձայնիր, որ կատաստրոֆիկ թիվ լինելուց շատ հեռու է  :Wink: 



> Աշխարհաքաղաքական խնդիրների ակադեմիայի փոխնախագահ Կոնստանտին Սիվկովը, գնահատելով Իսրայելի հարվածի մարտական էֆեկտիվությունը, համոզված է, որ այն չի կարող ստանալ շոշափելի արդյունքներ "նույնսիկ գործերի ներկայիս իրավիճակում": Նա նշեց, որ իրանի գլխավոր  միուջկային օբյեկտները "վաղուց արդեն գետնի տակ են": "ԽՈսակցություներն այն մասին, թե այդ հարվածներն ինչ-որ բանի կբերեն, ընդամենը սադրանք է, որն ուղղված է նրան, որպեսզի դրդեն Իսրայելին Իրանին հարվածելու", - հայտարարել է Սիվկովը Վզգլյադ թերթին:
> 
> Իսրայելը ներկայումս չի տիրապետում միջուկային օբյեկտներին էֆֆեկտիվ հարված հասցնելու ուժերի: Սիվկովը մանրամասնեց, որ իսրայելական ավիաբազաներից ինչև իրանական միջուկային օբյեկտներ ընկած հեռավորութոյւնը գեազանցում է 2 հազար կմ-ն: "Իսրայելական օդուժի տրամադրության տակ գտնվող F15 մարտական ինքնաթիռների մարտական շառավիղն ընդամենը 1.500 կմ է, այն էլ կործանիչային տարբերակով` մարտական բեռնվածքի կրկնակի կրժատումով: Եթե կործանիչները հարվածային տարբերակով են, ապա այդ հեռավորությունը կրճատվում է մինչև 1.200կմ, այն էլ մեծ բարձրություների պարագայում, իսկ փոքր բարձրությունների պարագայում շառավիղը կազմում է 600-700 կմ", - ասել է Սիվկովը:
> 
> Փորձքգետը մատնանշեց, որ Իսրայելն ունի 80 հատ F15 տեսակի մարտական ինքնաթիռ (սպառազինությունում առկա են նաև F16 ինքնաթիռներ, որոնք ավելի թեթև են), որոնց 2/3-ը հարված հասցնելու պարագայում կգնան օպերացիայի ապահովմանը, իսկ անմիջական հարվածային մեքենաների քանակը 24 հատ կլինի` 2 էսկադրիլիա: "24 մեքենաներով կարելի է մի քանի ամսով շարքից հանել մի գործարան, այն էլ եթե հարվածն արդյունավետ լինի", - կարծում է փորձագետը, հավելելով, որ կործանիչներին անհրաժեշտ է լինելու իրականացնել առնվազն երկու վերալիցքավորում` ամեն ուղղությամբ, որպեսզի "հարվածի հաջողութան հավանականությունը քիչ, թե շատ մեծանա": 
> ...
> Նույն փարձագետը նաև նշում է, որ նույնիսկ ԱՄՆ-ի 5 ավիակրիների աջակցությամբ, որոնց մարտական աջակցումը կարող է հասնել 200 ինքնաթիռի (յուրաք. ավիակիր կրում է 60 ինքնաթիռ, որոնցից միայն 40-ը կարող են մասնակցել օպերացիային, մնացած 20-ը մնում են տարածքի և բուն ավիակրի պաշտպանության համար), ինպես նաև մոտ 200 թևավոր հրթիռների օգնությամբ միևնույն է հարվածի էֆեկտիվությունը շատ ցածր է ինոլւ և անիմաստ: Իրանական ՌՕՈՒ և ՀՕՊ-ը լիովին ի վիճակի են բարձր էֆեկտիվությամբ դիմակայելու ԱՄՆ-Իսրայելական միացյալ օդուժի այդպիսի քանակական կազմին: Սակայն ԱՄՆ-ի պատերազմին ներքաշվելը կստիպի շատ երկրների վերանայել իրենց դիրքորոշումները:
> ...
> Սիվկովի խոսքերով Իրանի դեմ լայնամասշտաբ պատերազմը կարող է սկսվել այս տարվա դեկտեմբերից ոչ շուտ: Եվ դա մեծապես կախված է հարևան երկրների կողմից ԱՄՆ-իսրայելական դաշինքի կողմում մասնակցելու հարցից: Մասնավորապես Սաուդյան արաբիան կարող է մասնակցել պատերազմին:

----------


## Bruno

> *Եթե Իսրայելը հարձակվի Իրանի վրա, ապա Ռուսաստանն էլ կհարձակվի Վրաստանի վրա. ԶԼՄ-ներ*
> 
> Իրանական FARS գործակալությունը, հղում անելով արևմտյան ԶԼՄ-ներին, հաղորդում է, որ Ռուսաստանը զորքերն ուղղում է դեպի Կովկաս` պատրաստվելով պաշտպանել իր շահերը տարածաշրջանում, եթե Իսրայելը հարված հասցնի Իրանի ատոմային օբյեկտներին:
> 
> Գործակալությունը մեջբերում է GenerationalDynamics.com կայքին, որի համաձայն` ռուսական հրամանատարությունը վստահ է, որ Իրանի վրա հարձակվելու դեպքում ԱՄՆ-ը Վրաստանում և Ադրբեջանում կընդլայնի իր ռազմական ստորաբաժանումները:
> 
> Դրա հետ կապված` Ռուսաստանը Կասպից ծովի իր ափին տեղակայում է հականավային հրթիռներ և մեծացնում հարձակվող խումբը, նշում է NEWSru.co.il-ը:
> 
> Ըստ փորձագետների` այդ խմբի խնդիրը կանխող հարձակում իրականացնելն է, որը կկանխարգելի տարածաշրջանում ԱՄՆ բանակի բազայի հայտնվելը և հյուսիսկովկասյան էներգետիկ միջանցքի վրա վերահսկողության հաստատումը: Այդ կերպ Ռուսաստանը ԽՍՀՄ փլուզումից հետո առաջին անգամ կկարողանա վերականգնել կովկասյան և միջկասպյան պետությունների վերահսկողությունը:
> ...


http://1in.am/arm/world_wmiddleeast_72946.html

Եթե այս ամենին համադրենք նաև ընտրությունները, ապա մեզ անմոռանալի «սուր» զգացողություններ են սպասվում:    :Black Eye:

----------

Varzor (10.04.2012)

----------


## Tig



----------

Bruno (14.04.2012)

----------


## Bruno

> *«Իրանի դեմ պատերազմի սկսվելու դեպքում Հայաստանը կհայտնվի շրջափակման մեջ, իսկ Ռուսաստանը պատերազմ կսկսի Վրաստանի դեմ». Արեշիձե*
> 
> Վրացական GHN լրատվական գործակալության փոխանցմամբ՝ Կովկասի հարցերով վրացի փորձագետ Մամուկա Արեշիձեն անդրադարձել է Իրանի դեմ հնարավոր պատերազմին և դրա հնարավոր հետևանքներին.
> 
> «Իսրայելի ու ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից Իրանի դեմ պատերազմի սկսվելու դեպքում Հայաստանը կհայտնվի շրջափակման մեջ, իսկ Ռուսաստանը Գյումրիի իր ռազմաբազայի ապահովման համար Վրաստանի տարածքով (Ցխինվալ-Բորժոմ-Ախալքալաք) միջանցք կբացի դեպի այն և կհայտնվի ռազմավարական շահեկան վիճակում: 
> 
> Ռուսաստանի Գլխավոր շտաբը կարծում է, որ եթե ԱՄՆ-ը պատերազմ սկսի Իրանի դեմ, ապա դա կլինի ցամաքային օպերացիա: Հետևաբար չի բացառվում, որ մի գեղեցիկ օր ամերիկյան զորքերը տեղ զբաղեցնեն հայ-իրանական սահմանին: Այդպիսի իրավիճակում Հայաստանն ու Իրանը կհայտնվեն շրջափակման մեջ: Նույնը վերաբերում է Գյումրիի ռուսական ռազմաբազային:
> 
> Ռուսաստանը կցանկանա ապահովել այդ ռազմաբազան անհրաժեշտ բաներով, առավել ևս, որ դա չի կարող իրականացվել Վրաստանի օդային տարածքով՝ այդ երկրի հետ ունեցած բարդ հարաբերությունների պատճառով: Դրա համար էլ Ռուսաստանը Վրաստանի տարածքով (Ցխինվալ-Բորժոմ-Ախալքալաք) միջանցք կբացի դեպի այն և դրանով իսկ Վրաստանը կկիսի երկու մասի: 
> ...


http://1in.am/arm/regional_expert_74492.html

Որևէ մեկը կարո՞ղ է հաստատել կամ հերքել ընդգծածս:

----------

Varzor (16.04.2012)

----------


## Bruno



----------

aragats (07.06.2012), Malxas (07.06.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նեթանյահուն ամբողջ աշխարհին ցույց տվեց, թե ոնց կարելի ա ատոմային ռումբ սարքել  :LOL:  Ու ապացուցեց, որ Իրանը հեսա-հեսա սարքելու ա էտ բոմբից: 



Nod to Obama by Netanyahu in Warning to Iran on Bomb

Իսրայելի վարչապետը ՄԱԿ-ի ամբիոնից Իրանի մասին խոսել է ռումբի պատկերով

----------

Freeman (30.09.2012), Varzor (29.09.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս էլ վիդեոն ...

----------

Bruno (28.09.2012), Moonwalker (28.09.2012), Tig (28.09.2012), Varzor (29.09.2012), Ձայնալար (28.09.2012)

----------


## Bruno

Շատ լավ ներկայացրեց, ոնց որ iPhone 6 -ի պռենզետացիան լիներ:  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (29.09.2012), Ձայնալար (28.09.2012), Տրիբուն (28.09.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Սա փոքր ժամանակ ատոմային ռումբի ա գնացել հաստատ։

----------

Moonwalker (28.09.2012), Tig (29.09.2012), Varzor (29.09.2012), Արէա (28.09.2012), Ներսես_AM (28.09.2012), Տրիբուն (28.09.2012)

----------


## Varzor

Կամ էլ էսա կարդացել ջահել վախտերը:

Ոնց որ ամերիկյան մուլտերի բոմբերից լինի: Ու թվաումա, թե հեսա ձեռք մեջ նկարը կպայթի ու ռոժը կսևանա  :LOL: 

Եթե Իրանը չկլարողանա միջուկային ռումբ սարքել, ապա հայերը մի փոքր կհուշեն ձևը:

----------


## dvgray

մալադեց Ահմեդինեջադին: հագում եմ իրեն ու իրա ուսմունքը: մեկ-մեկ ոնց որ Աշխարհին հիշեցնի, որ մարդը մենակ մարդ ուտելու համար չէ, մենակ փող սարքելու համար չէ,... 
ու նաև ասում ա ճիշտը համընդանուր- որ աշխարհի ղեկավարները թքած ունեն աշխարհի  99 տոկոսը բնակչության կարծիքի վրա: ու դա իրականում երևի բավականին փափուկ է ասած... կարելի էր ասել 99.99999999... տոկոսի կարծիքի վրա

----------

Varzor (30.09.2012)

----------


## Մովսես

> Նեթանյահուն ամբողջ աշխարհին ցույց տվեց, թե ոնց կարելի ա ատոմային ռումբ սարքել  Ու ապացուցեց, որ Իրանը հեսա-հեսա սարքելու ա էտ բոմբից: 
> 
> 
> 
> Nod to Obama by Netanyahu in Warning to Iran on Bomb
> 
> Իսրայելի վարչապետը ՄԱԿ-ի ամբիոնից Իրանի մասին խոսել է ռումբի պատկերով


Նեթանյահույից զզվում եմ, ճիշտն ասեմ Իսրայելից էլ եմ զզվում ու համարում եմ, որ մենք պետք ա ամրապնդենք մեր դաշնակցությունն ու եղբայրությունն Իրանի հետ: Իհարկե պետք ա չմոռանանք, որ զիոնիստները շատ մոտ են թուրքերի հետ ու պարսիկները թուրքերի հետ միշտ պատմական խնդիրներ են ունեցել: Նեթանյահուն շատ ա ուզում Իրանի վրա հարձակվել, բայց առանց ամերիկայի օգնության, չի անի:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Նաեք պարսիկները ոնց են ապրել մինչ 1979 թիվը։

----------

Bruno (09.10.2012), Peace (11.10.2012), Tig (09.10.2012), Տրիբուն (09.10.2012)

----------


## retin

այնպիսի զգացողություն ունեմ, որ էս երկու օրը ռսները խփելու են: Իսկ դա նշանակում ա, որ որոշեցին ամերիկայի տակը պառկել:

----------

